# Hello...



## Lincoln Flesch (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi everyone!

My name is Lincoln Flesch, but my friends just call me Link, I'm a huge Legend Of... NES fan :wink:. I have been reading here for a little while and thought I'd come say hi.

My father was a violinist and got me into classical at an earlier age so most of my mockups are classical pieces, not really hollywwod stuff. He passed his violin down to me when he passed away last autumn, but I'm much better with a sample library than I am with the real thing.

I hope to post of some of my stuff soon, but might wait alittle while until I can compete with some of the others that have posted here. I've really liked the stuff posted so far... here's to more music!


----------



## PolarBear (Nov 13, 2004)

Hello Link!

Welcome onboard... I want to encourage you to post at least some snippet of your music you especially like. You could perhaps benefit from special tips people giving you here you might not have thought of yet or more general ones that hint you on what to improve. More a question of how fast you want your learning curve to be 

Hope you can enjoy your time here.
PolarBear


----------



## Lincoln Flesch (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks PolarBear! I'm actually working on a part of Mozart's Requiem and will post that when I'm done for some suggestions. Until then I'll just enjoy your guys' work.


----------



## Herman Witkam (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi Link
Welcome to the board. As a NES fan, have you ever heard the orchestral versions of those Mario tunes? :D


----------



## choc0thrax (Nov 13, 2004)

I love the orchestral version of The Legend of Zelda.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi Link, Welcome to V.I.!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi Link - welcome to VI Control - feel free to hang out and post some pieces when you can!


----------



## TheoKrueger (Nov 13, 2004)

Another Zelda fan ? Great 

Welcome man , have a good time . *( big nes fan here, Zelda 1 is one of the best things ever made )


----------



## Lincoln Flesch (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome! I agree that The Legend of Zelda for the original NES is one of the best things ever Theodor. 

I may post soon - I am currently working on a mock-up of Mozart's Requiem as an exercise as I hope to one day write a requiem for my father. I know they are traditionally played at the funeral but I do not yet possess the skills to write a proper piece for him. Hopefully one day soon.

I'm off now to work (graveyard shift at local convienence store, there's not many customers so I spend most of my time behind the counter reading bad paperback fiction, :roll I'll talk to you guys soon.


----------



## Hans Adamson (Nov 13, 2004)

Hey Lincoln,

Looking forward to hear your music. Graveyard shift at convenience store, now that's a toughie - hang in there and come back with some paperback fiction film music...


----------



## Lincoln Flesch (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks Hans, I will do my best - no instrument at the store though, just mountains of bad paperback fiction. It takes my mind off of work though I guess which is fun, plus I get to sneak on the supervisor's computer during break like I am now to read the forums.  She's cool with it - I went to school with her son so I knew her before working here.

Anyway, thanks again for the welcome guys, back to Chapter 17 where my detective has just entered the downtown library and realized he's been followed, the suspense is really.... well, nonexistant, but hey. :D

It's great talking to you guys, I've only been reading here the last two weeks, but it seems like much longer.


----------



## Edgen (Nov 22, 2004)

What's up Zelda man!!  we'll convert you to over the top hollyweird before you know it!  j/k stick your guns

/j


----------

